# How long?



## Carebear86 (Mar 1, 2009)

How long does normal making love sessions last? My husband is a really great guy, but he is just not that great in bed. He goes for like 2 minutes and is finished. Is this normal? I have been with other guys before I got married, and I know they lasted a whole a lot longer. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, 2 minutes is a bit short, but that does not mean he's abnormal. When my hubby and I go for a while without it, he doesn't last very long, when we do it a couple days in a row, then it's gets longer and longer, his average I guess is around 10-20 minutes of penetration. But to be honest, I can't stand it when he goes for too long, it starts to hurt me, and so I prefer it around 10-15 minutes, it feels good, but doesn't rub me raw. We both just try to spend a lot of time during foreplay also.... not only sets the mood, but is very pleasureful for both. One thing I noticed, is that if I perform oral sex on my hubby, and bring him too close to orgasm... he won't last very long once we are actually having sex.... I guess because he's already charged up and close to climaxing. I hope this helps?


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Two things I would suggest to help him last longer.

1. Have him take a bath/shower prior to coming to bed. If I've been in the hot shower, something about it makes it take longer for me to get fully erect and longer to climax.

2. Depending on his refractory period, try going a 2nd time right after the first, this is kind of what marina was referring to in going many nights in a row. If he can get it up for a 2nd session even if just within a few minutes, I can almost guarantee the 2nd session will last much longer.


----------



## DB in PA (Feb 25, 2009)

Way too short. Do you enjoy foreplay first, oral, massage, other stimulation such as oil, or toys?
We use all these and it can prolong things for much longer, however my normal intercourse time is about 15 minutes. He may need to do some exercises in self control. Buy the book "how to make love all night long" by Keesling. It has a good exercise in it.
When you feel that he is getting close, change things around some.


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

one thing that also helps sometimes, is if my hubby feels as if he's about to climax and he doesn't want to yet, or I'm not wanting him to stop , we will stop, and switch positions... sometimes we wait a minute between positions, and just kiss, or one of us performs oral on the other, and then we resume intercourse, in the new position. can make it last longer if you stop to switch positions.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

it helps me to orgasm outside of intercourse first, then re-arouse and go. i can last a long time then


----------

